# River Raisin Safe ?



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Glad You Asked: Is it safe to eat the fish caught in River Raisin? *

, last modified September 04. 2009 10:54AM







buy this photo | enlarge | view our galleries
 Evening News photo by KIM BRENT Fishermen try their hand at fly-fishing on the River Raisin in Monroe. 


*Spread The News*



 
​Question: Is it safe to eat the fish caught in the River Raisin? 

*Answer: *Monroe County Drain Commissioner Daniel Stefanski: "The contaminated sediments are in the lower Raisin, so I recommend catch and release for any fish caught downstream of our last dam (Winchester St. bridge east). ... I personally advocate catch and release for all fish caught in warm-water fisheries." 

Michigan Department of Community Health: "Fish and wild game can be a healthy addition to your diet. But some of the meat has chemicals that can be harmful to you and your family if eaten too often." 

The 2009 Fish and Game Advisory booklet: "Many chemicals end up in lakes, rivers, oceans and in some of the fish we eat. Eating polluted fish won't make you sick right away. But the chemicals found in fish can build up in your body and make you very sick later on. Some of these chemicals can harm your immune system, reproductive system, brain functions or increase your risk of cancer. Children and babies that get too much of these chemicals may develop physical, mental or behavioral problems that they would not have had otherwise." 

According to the booklet, people should not eat carp, channel catfish or most black buffalo. There are no restrictions on freshwater drum, but women and children should not consume the fish more than one meal a week, the same as smallmouth bass. White bass should not be eaten if larger than 12 inches. 

For more information: www.michigan.gov/fishandgameadvisory 

*You have questions. Let us get the answers* 

Have you always wondered about something? Wanted answers but don't know who to call? Read a story and wanted to know more information? 

Let us answer your questions. 

Our Glad You Asked column over the years has tackled road questions and government policy clarifications. But we know you want to know more  what questions do you have about Monroe County?

Call or write to us with your inquiries and we'll ask the relevant public officials, business owners or fellow residents and print their answers. Any community issue is eligible for Glad You Asked  so don't hesitate.

Call 240-5777 or e-mail [email protected]. You'll also find us on Facebook if you want to submit a question there or send it to 20 W. First St., Monroe 48161.


----------

